
The Master Opt-Out List [pdf] - wfunction
https://a.pomf.cat/cndxuk.pdf
======
wfunction
More interesting stuff is here (but the PDF was worth posting by itself):

[https://paranoidsbible.tumblr.com/cybersec](https://paranoidsbible.tumblr.com/cybersec)

